
Apple co-founder Steve Wozniak says he's left Facebook over data collection - rmason
https://www.freep.com/story/tech/2018/04/08/apple-co-founder-steve-wozniak-says-hes-leaving-facebook/497392002/
======
jiveturkey
more “you are the product” pitchfork activism. it’s more nuanced than that and
woz knows it.

(speaking as someone that has never had a facebook account because the cost of
being the “product” isn’t worth it to me for the value i would receive.)

~~~
dkural
how is it _qualitatively_ more nuanced than that, for an advertising-driven
product that's "free" for the end user?

~~~
jiveturkey
Not sure if this answers your question, but I get a lot of value out of gmail,
a "free" advertising-driven product.

Am I the product or the user?

~~~
elvinyung
cf. the concept of 'prosumption':
[http://journals.sagepub.com/doi/abs/10.1177/1469540509354673](http://journals.sagepub.com/doi/abs/10.1177/1469540509354673)

------
ggggtez
TL;DR: "You are the product", says rich guy who runs competing business.

~~~
ForHackernews
What's his competitor? I'd be curious to try a social network developed by
Woz.

~~~
ggggtez
I was referring to Apple. If you look you'll find that FB has various products
that compete with Apple. One obvious example is Messenger vs iMessage.

~~~
danpalmer
Woz doesn’t work at Apple.

I’m also not sure that iMessage and Messenger are even that direct
competitors, the former is not a revenue stream for Apple directly, whereas
the latter is for Facebook. I personally use them for very different purposes,
and to communicate with different sorts of people. I’d suspect many people
might be in a similar position.

------
YOrlandoLO
Same with Google right?

"Old man yells at clouds."

\- sums it up nicely.

